# great night !!



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

went out with the "OVER KILL" if u guys seen this rig u would know why , its the best looking flounder rig i had ever had the pleasure to fish on heck the only one i had ever been on, this thing is a beast . launch at 9:20ish with clear skys and north winds not the greatest condition but well worth it for me cuz this is my first time ever really gigging for flounder ,man i had alot of fun , just trolling alone the shoreline watching the rays dart off . slow all night only manage to get 2 one 17 1/2" the other near 20" wind picked up so we were done by midnight . thanks to you John i gigged my first flounder tonight it was great getting to know ya an hopefully we can do it agian an limit out :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: John thanks agian for letting me tag along


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Good for you.....

But I wanna see pix's of the boat.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats!! Bobby we know its not better than your flounder boat. Relax.


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

Congrats!! that looks like a some Alabama Halibut...lol...


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

X-Shark said:


> Good for you.....
> 
> But I wanna see pix's of the boat.


Sharky , if u havnt seen pics of it yet then there is realy no way for me to discribe it , its one of those rigs u have to see in person very well built


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

fulish850 said:


> Sharky , if u havnt seen pics of it yet then there is realy no way for me to discribe it , its one of those rigs u have to see in person very well built


How about taking some pics of it if the owner don't mind? If its that badass I'd really like to see it.


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

sry didnt take any photos of the boat


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

but it looks somthing similar to this ...... lol sry John


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

This is a fishing report not a boat picture thread.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

LOL....You guys are funny. 

Still want you to post boat pix's on maybe another thread.


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

Thats a car not a boat! LOL


----------

